# Water clarity



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

We are all waiting for the rivers to drop, let's keep each other poster on the visibility in the rivers, I'll be checking a few out later today.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

That's cheating and I will not be involved in this.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Checked out the rocky and cuyahoga, both next to no visibility today, I'd like to know how the chagrin is looking tomorrow. I want to catch one last fish before the year ends.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Chagrin was pretty muddy today. Even the Grand creeks were up


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to be ok for the weekend here.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Fish the rock tomorrow and you will be rewarded!


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Headed to the rock now should arrive around midnight hopefully I can get a spot to fish. Every angler in Ohio will prob be there by morning.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Rock was still muddy today, but I managed a few... A guy low-holed me then snagged up in my line, he thought it was a fish and set the hook, sending his whe float setup flying into the tree behind him, that's what he gets... Almost as satisfying seeing that as catching the fish was.


----------



## SailorSteelie (Jan 2, 2016)

VERM still too dirty


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Rocky was kinda muddy today, but I got one!  Had 2 other bites but didn't catch 'em... Maybe tomorrow will be better!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Conny was in good shape today.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Heard both the ashtabula and Conny was good today. Anyone think the grand will fish tommrow


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hitting the rock up Monday,hopefully the crowds are back to work, hate fishing with the crowds....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I would say no on the grand. It's basically in my backyard and still flowing pretty high and definitely cloudy


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anybody go to the rock today? Is the water clear? Just rig 'd up with beads to hepl keep my hands a little warmer. Hoping its clear enough to use beads.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

jjshbetz11 said:


> Anybody go to the rock today? Is the water clear? Just rig 'd up with beads to hepl keep my hands a little warmer. Hoping its clear enough to use beads.


Rock was good today - Monday should be good fishing- good luck


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Narwhal said:


> Rock was good today - Monday should be good fishing- good luck


Thanks for the info


----------

